# First Pompano



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Went to Chickenbone beach yesterday with a buddy to try our luck in the heavy surf. I was a bit sceptical about catching anything because of the 4-5 foot wave crashing. Only been doing this ocean fishing thing for a few months now and have yet to catch anything from the surf, that was untill yesterday. I managed to bring in my first pompano. Reading some of the other forums on here I would have to say mine wasn't big. Measured a little more than 14" to the fork. That was my first pomp and this is my first pic post on the forum. Figured I woud have to pop my forum "cherry" some time and this seemed to be the best time. Was using frozen shrimp. We only stayed out for about an hour and a half. The surf was just ripping our bait off. Moved to a spot on the bayside but caught nothing. All and all was a great day. Can't beat fishing, wearing shorts and a t-shirt in Jan, and hanging out with friends. Much better than were I just moved from in North Chicago!:thumbsup:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!! Nice fish!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats man! I actually prefer there to be some surf when pompano fishing, gets the bottom stirred up.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf*



Linkovich said:


> Congrats man! I actually prefer there to be some surf when pompano fishing, gets the bottom stirred up.


X2; you have to keep those sandfleas moving. Use sufficient weight for the surf conditions and you'll be OK. C2


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Congrats on finally getting him


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats!! Just get you some big pyramid sinkers in that kind of surf.


----------



## BVBHAWKS (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice fish !! Especially form a Hawk Fan.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

He has not shut up about it since yesterday! Even got a phone call while he was cleaning it! Just wait osborne, he will tell you all bout it next time you join us for sharkin. 

TRP


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

TRP, no different than you telling the story's of old again and again...


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Just pissed all i got was a puffer fish! 

TRP


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL! A lot more than Phil and Tommy got!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

HAHA!!! Poor phil, a month of no fishing only to get skunked...Dont forget to send him that powerpoint!

TRP


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

HAHA! you are pretty hand with the computer stuff...think you can email him a probationary "man card" for hime to carry around?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

You caught a puffer in the surf? Smooth or spiny variety? Now I am pizzed I did not ditch around the house work and go surf fishing. I knew it would be good. Charts are good for today also but the seas are uber rough.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

You see those black drum pictures posted by Howitzer? Looks like they caught about 8 of those things. Not worth a S to eat but fun on light tackle.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

he had little spines that were not sharp. was pulling in my rig when I saw him surfing on the wave in. DVLDOCZ has a pic of it. Not sure the exact type. 
Yes, we even moved to our old spot to try and get some drum action that the other guy was posting and not even a nibble... Talk about frustraiting! 

TRP


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is TRP's puffer


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, thats one of the cool puffers. I caught a big one the other day in the pass but it was the smooth variety. The one you got has a ton of color. I think people pay big money for those in the aquarium biz. cool fish.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Now you tell me Os!!!!

TRP


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

No worries. You have to get special license, etc. To sell.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

dvldocz said:


> Much better than were I just moved from in North Chicago!:thumbsup:


Congrats! Sure beats ice fishing for perch in the harbors!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

congrats!


----------

